# PLEASE HELP ME!!! What steps do I take next??



## GinaRN (Nov 26, 2012)

I am suspicious that my husband and I were victim to a scam. We bought our timeshare points in 2001 through Shell Vacations. 
In October of this year, we were contacted for a "timeshare update" where we met a Todd Miller from TX, and Brandon Cooke of Morris. We soon learned they weren't from Shell at all (like we originally thought) and were actually from R&R Venture Group (out of Vegas) and basically would buy some of our points from our point-based time share, under the umbrella of VSI. Basically we had to put $9700 (approx) on our credit card, that we were told we would be able to transfer to another credit card without a transfer fee. They wanted us to have our own line of credit first (this should have been a red flag looking back)
Basically, we purchased another time share at Vacation Villa Resort in FL. Supposedly we would be getting refunded our money in 6 months and we could pay that amount off. 
I have not been able to contact Brandon Cooke or Todd Miller. Mr. Cooke's voicemail is always full. He never responds to email. Todd Miller never answers either. But you can bet I got a bill in the mail that for maintenance charges for the new time share, to be paid to R +R Venture Group. The only time I hear from them is if they want more money.
I have since contacted the credit card and contested the charges. But I still have this signed contract. I don't want the other time share. I really just wanted the flexibility that was promised to me through this, where I could use my points for airfare, hotel, resorts worldwide without having to pay extra service fees. So what do I do now? I figured this group would have some valuable insight. 
Pretty please, give me some input!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## RX8 (Nov 26, 2012)

GinaRN said:


> I am suspicious that my husband and I were victim to a scam. We bought our timeshare points in 2001 through Shell Vacations.
> In October of this year, we were contacted for a "timeshare update" where we met a Todd Miller from TX, and Brandon Cooke of Morris. We soon learned they weren't from Shell at all (like we originally thought) and were actually from R&R Venture Group (out of Vegas) and basically would buy some of our points from our point-based time share, under the umbrella of VSI. Basically we had to put $9700 (approx) on our credit card, that we were told we would be able to transfer to another credit card without a transfer fee. They wanted us to have our own line of credit first (this should have been a red flag looking back)
> Basically, we purchased another time share at Vacation Villa Resort in FL. Supposedly we would be getting refunded our money in 6 months and we could pay that amount off.
> I have not been able to contact Brandon Cooke or Todd Miller. Mr. Cooke's voicemail is always full. He never responds to email. Todd Miller never answers either. But you can bet I got a bill in the mail that for maintenance charges for the new time share, to be paid to R +R Venture Group. The only time I hear from them is if they want more money.
> ...



Sorry about your troubles.  It certainly doesn't look good about getting your money back  Their website was created just on September 28, 2012.  The website itself is a joke - just one page that lists their phone number and hours.  

There isn't much on the web about them because they are so new but I do see they are making cold calls (red flag in itself).  My guess is that they are using questionable tactics to sell worthless timeshare RCI points deeds.  

Brandon Cooke is principal of another company at the same address - Point Rental Liquidators.  They are rated an F with the BBB and seem to have left a trail of unhappy people.  Probably why they created this new company.

http://www.bbb.org/southern-nevada/...e-companies/point-rental-liquidators-90013684

What can do you?  You did the right thing about contacting your credit card company.  You say that you were promised certain things but I would guess that there is nothing in writing about those promises.  Others more experienced might have more suggestions but I would start with the Nevada Attorney general.


----------



## presley (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't know if I understand your post.  What does your contract say?  If you signed a contract to purchase a timeshare, there is nothing that can be done legally unless you are withing the recession timeframe (normally 5 days from signing of contract).


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 26, 2012)

You need to carefully read your contract to see what you ACTUALLY  were scammed into.  It might be worthwhile to  do a  basic consultation with an attorney.

If they sold you a TS  in Florida does not make sense they are billing MF. Do not pay.

General practice is when you trade in something  you get immediate credit and just pay difference.

There are scams  going around now  where  scammers buy  RCI points on e-bay for a couple bucks and repackage into some kind of club arrangement.

Most of the time using  TS for  anything other than staying at resorts is a loser.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2015)

http://fox2now.com/2015/07/23/contact-2-timeshare-scheme/

as if anyone needed confirmation this was a scam...quite sad they still seem to be running it after 3 years.


----------



## theo (Jul 25, 2015)

GinaRN said:


> <snip>... please, give me some input!!!



You should very promptly initiate direct contact with the offices of the Attorneys General in both Florida and Nevada, for starters. 
It is unclear to me from your post how / if Texas fits into the picture. You may very well be SOL already, but the AG's are frankly your *only* shot at this point. 

You can find complete contact information for the Attorneys General offices for every state in the U.S. with minimal effort, right here on this TUG site. Good luck.


----------



## LannyPC (Jul 25, 2015)

Good advice but, looking at the OP's post, he/she posted that nearly three years ago and hasn't been back since.

What has happened since then, I don't know, but maybe the OP did indeed report to the A-G.


----------



## theo (Jul 25, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> Good advice but, looking at the OP's post, he/she posted that nearly three years ago and hasn't been back since.
> 
> What has happened since then, I don't know, but maybe the OP did indeed report to the A-G.



Yes, my bad in failing to note the date of OP post --- before finishing my morning coffee earlier today.


----------

